# what's this? nordelettronica blue box of tricks. battery box



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi electrical boffins

Can someone please tell me what this item is?

Long story, but have had a fridge issue, and have been tracing the wiring back and ended up noticing this little beauty.

I translated the italian on google and got:
input 
alternator 
under 
key

for the bit on the left, and for the right hand side:

exit 
alternator 
controlled

w


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

im guessing but i think its a relay to power the fridge when the engine is running.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks for this karlb

I found this as my initial problem with an AES fridge has still not yet been resolved please see here

I've found a melted fuse in the AES connection on the electrobloc.
Today I removed the fuse and now the fridge show a red led when the engine is not running and if left for 10/20 mins will go onto gas.

What I forgot to check is whether or not if I supply EHU if it 'auto' selects this instead of gas... [will check tomorrow].

When I found this blue box [as photo] it was in the starter battery box.
I also noticed a melted fuse on one of the red + wires from the battery it's a 20A fuse... when I've looked on the wiring diagram... this goes to the fridge also.

I'm trying to determine if this is a fridge/wiring/electrobloc fault.

Anyone any ideas please?

Just bought a multimeter [if this helps], but have no idea how to use it properly 8O

w


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

quick guess judging by your melted fuses :-

short circuit on the 12v heater element in the fridge ?


seems to be good news that your AES fridge WILL switch to gas 20 mins after the engine stops suggesting that there is some 12v circuitry working on the fridge


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I take it you have only recently bought this van from a dealer and that the problem has existed since you bought it ?



Do you think this Nordelectronica blue box is part of the original factory equipment provided by Adria when your van was built or does it look as if its been added since

i.e.added by a previous owner because of fridge problems?



have the dealers had a look at the problem?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

this nordelecttronica box has only 3 wires connected to it ?

bit odd if its a relay used to switch a high current (fridge supply)

so I assume one is the D+ to indicate engine running

you need an earth so that when D+ goes positive when engine starts the relay will operate to switch the 12v supply to the fridge

then you would need 
a wire in from battery 12v supply
a wire off to the fridge 

that makes 4 wires ??

but doesnt the electroblok also provide this function ?



I think it may be a good idea to start at the fridge and work backwards 

do you have the fridge installation instructions ?

I guess the fridge would have two different 12vdc connections
a supply just to control the fridge circuitry but no cooling 
a separate 12v dc supply for the heater (should only be connected when engine running )

can you identify these two connections and establish where they are cabled to ?


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I am just wondering if the white & yellow wires on the input are D-ve & D+ve wires

that may make more sense with the label

try contacting the UK distributor & ask them what this blue box is it has two codes N.38058 or S.0058

NORDELETTRONICA EUROPE Ltd
Unit 3, Hamburg Technology Park
Hamburg Road, HULL
East Yorkshire HU7 0WD
Service +44 845 8624545
Office +44 148 2821301

or goto this web site & send the manufacturer a message:-

http://www.cltec.it/main.php?sess=2d0c92189537d16cd3e78b90a77273bf&shop=info

note the name change from Nordellettronca to Cltec but it has the same telephone nos on this web site as on the blue box


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

trek

A big thanks for your help.

I won't bore you with the dealers malarkey... expect a posting soon!

I decided to remove the melted AES fuse, and tidy some shoddy wiring for the reversing camera/status/stereo & reverse polarity box of tricks and a couple of things have happened.

The fridge works as it should! and the .4amp battery drain which I've also been having has also gone... well it's .1amp [when the control panel is illuminated].

I'm going to keep an eye on it to see if it is not just a fluke.

Last night though I only lost 1 amp in just over 24hrs, and I'd forgotten to turn the control panel off!

Thanks again.

I shall contact the company RE blue box, just as a precaution.

W


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Nord Electronics are mhf members 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-33396.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

UK suppliers if needed too/

http://www.deltacomponents.com/nordelettronica.aspx

Kev.


----------

